# 3 Exposure Bike



## JRE313 (Dec 31, 2011)

Another Harley Bike

Equipment= Canon T3 rebel
Lens Used=Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens
Exposures=3
Location=Harley Davidson Shop (Farmington hills Michigan)
Workflow= PhotoMatix, Adobe PhotoShop Cs5, Nik Color Efex, Topaz Adjust= Tonal Contrast  ,Dynamic Pop 2 & Spicify


----------



## camryn5 (Dec 31, 2011)

:thumbup: Nice work! Glad to see such great work from the same camera I own. I'm new and am still learning/playing with exposure,ISO,aperture settings.


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 31, 2011)

Outstanding to say the least. The chrome really works extremely well with HDR.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy over-cooked in my opinion.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 31, 2011)

I disagree I don't think its over cooked. I think you have done a great job and have come a long way in a short period of time. Looks like you might have used some noise reduction but it did not take in all the areas which throws off the picture a little bit floor area mostly. Are you using the noise reduction in topaz adjust? if so try using topaz Denoise  it works better. maybe try to take a little blue out of the chrome with selective color. The chrome reflection looks like it should be outside. One last thing take some of that sharpness out of the front fender. You can see the dust speckles due to processing. Just use the skin softner in Nik color effex and that will take it away. Last thing when shooting these bikes with all the chrome try to get an angle where you don't see so much of the other bikes chrome because I think it takes away from your subject in this picture. It looks like there are two other bikes behind this one and both their front ends blend into this bike, makes it a little distracting maybe try or lower fstop to blow out the back a little...All this said you still did a great job!


----------

